# Blizzard Plow Price



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

Got a price on a 760LT of $3395.00 mounted on the truck I assume it does not include tax. Is this a good deal or what?
Thanks


----------



## Lawn Tek (Jul 17, 2003)

My ticket dated 1/7/05 show I paid 2695.00 for the plow plus 161.70 tax for a total 2856.70 and I put it together , add 400.00 for dealer mounting


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

IDK if thats a good price, because prices vary greatly depending where you live. For instance, a new 760LT Installed is $2600 + tax.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

GSORK,
That may be a good price out there. But like some say, pricing will vary depending on area, most likely due to shipping. I got my 760LT installed for $2565 plus tax here in MN last October. Good luck with the deal, I know you'll be happy with the plow, I really like mine.

Buck


----------



## avalancheplow (Dec 20, 2003)

I believe they go for $2795.00 in Portsmouth NH. And there is no tax up here!! payup


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

That's almost exactly what I payed!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

PlowVA said:


> That's almost exactly what I payed!


PlowVA,
Have you been able to get out and try yours yet? Last I'd seen you were about ready to throw out a tray of ice cubes just so you could try it? Any luck yet?

Buck


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Expecting near blizzard conditions tonight for the DC area.... 3 to 5 flakes are expected between 7-11pm. Will update as soon as it happens as long as I can make it back from my route safely. Pics to follow!!!

In all seriousness, my wife is about ready to commit me to the "Nut House". She says all I do is look at this website and the weather channel. We may get to spread some icemelt tonight (expecting a dusting). Next week they are forecasting some good snow for the area. HAH! I'll believe it when I see it.

Yours truly,

Overly Frustrated in DC


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

3364.00 is what I paid installed with tax included


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

There is a Ford dealership in Wiscassett advertising a 7 1/2' Blizzard for $2795 installed.


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

*"Premierland"*

Are you sure that is the price for a 760LT in your area? Where are you located in Michigan. My brother lives in Warren. I would drive their for a good deal like that. Too bad their are no dealers right around my area that sell blizzards. Nearest is about 30 miles away. I need to check there.

Let me know
Eric


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

VnDrWLawnCare said:


> Are you sure that is the price for a 760LT in your area? Where are you located in Michigan. My brother lives in Warren. I would drive their for a good deal like that. Too bad their are no dealers right around my area that sell blizzards. Nearest is about 30 miles away. I need to check there.
> 
> Let me know
> Eric


If you wany to spend $2600 installed and drive about 3 hours one way, give Jim Benchley at Benchley Bro's a call, his Number is 989-386-9900, Make sure you ask for Jim Benchley.

If you want to spend a little more on one, but have it be alot closer (save gas, save your time, and wont take as long if you need him in the future) and drive 20 min or so (in Troy), call Dave Parks at 248-589-0000. Tell him Mark sent you. He'll treat ya good.

If I was buying a plow today, I would buy from Dave Parks because its alot closer (20min compared to 180min). Even if its $600 more, its worth it in the long run to buy from him. Also, ask him if he has a demo he can sell you.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

PremierLand said:


> IDK if thats a good price, because prices vary greatly depending where you live. For instance, a new 760LT Installed is $2600 + tax.


$ 2600.00 installed is a give away price. You would be foolish to buy something else for $3-3300.00 because Blizzard makes one of the best plows out there. In fact if it were reversed and Blizzard was the $3,000.00 plow I would still go Blizzard.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> $ 2600.00 installed is a give away price. You would be foolish to buy something else for $3-3300.00 because Blizzard makes one of the best plows out there. In fact if it were reversed and Blizzard was the $3,000.00 plow I would still go Blizzard.


They're both blizzard plows bro... Its just the other dealer is closer, alot closer, both blizzard though bro.  cheers!


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i'm having 2 trucks being set up with blizzard plows next spring.... $2675 installed outt the door for one and the other is gonna be the 810 not sure on how much for that but blizzard has the best prices i have seen :salute:


----------



## VnDrWLawnCare (Jan 27, 2000)

*I think i will check around*

I need to check the dealer that i have about 30 miles away-- who knows they might have a real good deal on one too. Then if that doesn't work out i can try your area mark.

Thanks for the info
Eric


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Up North, Just got back from my route. WOW, one hell of a storm. Took some pics for you guys. The first one is of the total accumulation. Man, I never seen so much snow in one place at one time. Thought the table was gonna break. Next one is of a snow pile I made. Man those blizzard plows can really stack it high!! Enjoy the pics guys.


----------



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

I wouldnt even plow that much snow i would break my truck!!!!!!


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

PlowVA said:


> Up North, Just got back from my route. WOW, one hell of a storm. Took some pics for you guys. The first one is of the total accumulation. Man, I never seen so much snow in one place at one time. Thought the table was gonna break. Next one is of a snow pile I made. Man those blizzard plows can really stack it high!! Enjoy the pics guys.


LOL! Must have been out most of the night trying to clear that storm! 

I don't know if I'd even dare to venture out in all that snow. Like ggwash21 said, might be pretty hard on the equipment... 

Man, I'm pulling for you, hope you get some real stuff soon. Sounds like we'll be out tomorrow or Wed. as we have another 2-3" on the way, do my best to direct it your way. For now, it's 20 below 0, was -35 this morning when I got up, will try to send that your way too.

Buck


----------



## butters (Nov 16, 2004)

Got my 760LT in Petoskey Michigan for $2718.90 out the door installed. I have plowed my drive about 9 or 10 times so far this year and it has performed beautifully. Check out Blizzard's webpage for dealers and start calling around.


----------

